
Feature request: Electron native extensions? - cfv
https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/19777
======
cfv
While any electron app can have malicious code injected trivially into it, the
contributor who closed the ticket seems to think using node native extensions
is actually enough.

What do you guys think? How would you go and add anti tampering measures to an
Electron app?

